# Forge shelf ?'s



## Heath Besch (Apr 23, 2012)

I lit my forge up for the first time last night and in the process heated some steel bar up. It definitely got to welding temp and as I took it out I noticed that the bricks that I used for the shelf were melted severely. The bricks are rated to only 2300º F, I also have some ITC-213. Should I give the bricks a coat of that or not bother. My other thought was to use some past-o-lite 30 and pour a shelf. Any thoughts or other ideas would be greatly appreciated? Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bill Burke (Apr 24, 2012)

I use kiln shelves in my forge. they will eventually get all buggered up but then I jus take them out and turn them over (if I haven't burnt them up too much) or replace them. if you pour a floor the you don't have this option.


----------

